# Lynx RDA by Digiflavor - Review



## Chukin'Vape (11/4/17)

I realised there are no review threads on this RDA, so ive added one - please find below my review of the Lynx RDA!


----------



## Daniel (11/4/17)

If can give my 2c , maybe do a bit of a more in depth review (builds , pros cons etc , comparison to other RDAs ?)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/4/17)

Daniel said:


> If can give my 2c , maybe do a bit of a more in depth review (builds , pros cons etc , comparison to other RDAs ?)


Absolutely, i'm trying to find that fine balance between detail - and a easy to follow format. Thanks so much for your feedback and input, really appreciate it. I'm going to try bring in hi resolution pictures on the screen - and touch on a bit more detail. Will defo do a comparison soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

